# SONY Blu-Ray CODE 21516 RC65 ONLY



## moshpitv (Nov 1, 2007)

I just found an older thread that someone had posted and wanted to confirm his findings.

I just bought a Sony BDP-S360 and tried feverishly with no results to program the player on my RC64 remote. After finding his post, he is correct.

I found a RC65 remote laying around the house and was able to program my player using code 21516. 

Everything works great now! Of course I had to go in a reprogram all the other items to the RC65, such as my box, TV and Stereo but that was no problem.

So I would suggest to all you Sony owners that want your Blu-Ray to work with your D*TV remote to call Customer Service and tell them you need a RC65 Remote Control as it is the only one that will work.

Merry Christmas to all!
Bryan


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

moshpitv said:


> After finding his post, he is correct.
> Merry Christmas to all!
> Bryan


 That (he) would be Edmund. Once again confirming (as if he needed it) he is indeed the Remote Master!.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep, the RC65 accepts the code but not the RC64.
BTW, 21516 also works for the Sony BDP-S550, so there's a good chance that it works for other Sony models as well.


----------

